# Strichcode



## Vale-Feil (22. November 2005)

Hi Leute ich bin gerade dabei ein Layout für ein Etikett zu machen und muss ein Strichcode reinarbeiten. Nun mein Problem. Wie groß muss der Strichcode mindestens sein. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß vale-feil


----------



## misswebmistress (22. November 2005)

Ich würde mal sagen das kommt auf den Barcode an.
Hast du den Code schon oder musst du ihn erst erzeugen?

Je nach Art (EAN, UPCA, Interleaved) können die Codes kürzer oder länger ausfallen,
es gibt auch eigene Fonts für Barcodes.


----------



## Vale-Feil (22. November 2005)

Ich müsste ihn noch anfordern. Bei diesen Arten ist es egal welche ich nehme?


----------



## misswebmistress (22. November 2005)

Das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen wofür man welche "Code-Art" verwendet.
Ich stand nur einmal vor dem selben Problem wie du   
Am besten du fragst nach welche Art sie üblicherweise verwenden.
Achte aufjedenfall drauf dass der Code klar dargestellt wird!!


----------



## Mamphil (22. November 2005)

Hallo,

nimm doch ein vergleichbares Produkt und messe dort den Strichcode aus... Mit der Größe solltest du auf alle Fälle richtig liegen.

Mamphil


----------

